# Deed of Variation (of a Will)



## paddytt (5 Apr 2008)

I am considering giving up part of an inheritance in Ireland and would like to sign what in known in the UK as a "Deed of Variation".  It has been suggested that in Ireland I may need to sign a "Deed of Arrangement" instead....?

Since I already have a blank UK "Deed of Variation" form, I would like to simply use this as a basis for writing what I need to satisfy the Irish Probate and Tax authorities.

Can anyone confirm that I can do this, and if not, what do I need to do (apart from paying a solicitor a small fortune!)

thanks

TT


----------



## mathepac (6 Apr 2008)

AFAIK, a "Deed of Arrangement" in this jurisdiction is a High Court filing made in matters of insolvency / bankruptcy, but I am open to contradiction.


----------



## Pulped (6 Apr 2008)

I haven't a notion as to whether you can do this but why not try making contact with the probate office to see if they can be of assistance or ring around a few solicitors and see what they would charge for something like this, it could hardly be that expensive.


----------



## MOB (7 Apr 2008)

The closest Irish equivalent in a probate case is a Disclaimer.   You cannot disclaim 'in favour of x'.  You simply disclaim and the inheritance goes to the next in line under the will (or under the rules of intestacy).  I would regard this as an area where proper legal advice (particularly on inheritance tax) would be very wise, bordering on essential.


----------



## paddytt (7 Apr 2008)

MOB said:


> ...  I would regard this as an area where proper legal advice (particularly on inheritance tax) would be very wise, bordering on essential.




Thank you, it doesn't look as simple as in the UK.

Can you recommend where to get such advice, other than perhaps the "Big Four" of KPMG, Ernst & Young, PwC etc?

thanks

T


----------



## Pulped (8 Apr 2008)

Why not get in contact with the executor/administrator of the estate in question explain to them that you don't want to take the inheritance and get them to deal with the local solicitor and sort things out for you, would that not be the simplest route to take?


----------

